# Why does my plow leak hydraulic fluid in the cold



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

So The big question. Why does my plow leak hydraulic fluid when it is left on the truck over night in the cold and as soon as I bring it into the shop or take it some where to have some one look at it. They or I bring it inside and It stops leaking. I got nothing. I think they guys who have been working on it for me think that I am nuts.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

??Ever jump into a cold swimming pool?? Shrinkage!! When things get cold, they tend to constrict or shrink..heat makes things expand...usually. Metal, hoses, packings, aluminum all shrink in the cold and usually expand with heat.


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

When you are hung like I am you tend not to notice the shrinkage. 1 inch looks about the same either way...

Will things eventual loosen up in there and stay sealed or am I just going to have to deal with a big ass hydraulic stain in my driveway. New problem for me and it pisses me off just a little.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Every plow I have ever been around or used marked it's territory.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Should not be leaking at all. I assume you see where it's leaking from? Make sure all the fittings are tight and check all the hoses. If you take it to the dealer they should be able to fix it no problem.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would say an O-ring. I have never had leaking problems


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

I just had the guys that fix my plow go through and fix where it was leaking from. They fixed and seemed to slow it down but they say it doesnt leak. I have had it back twice and still they see nothing. The big ass blue pile of snow on my drive says different.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

My Western Pro Plow would always leak around the angle cylinders when it was cold(-0*F) or I was pushing heavy wet snow. If it sat for a while with no use, there would be two quarter to .50$ stains on the pavement under the angle cylinders. I could even find drips in the snow after plowing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jschmitz93;1403323 said:


> I just had the guys that fix my plow go through and fix where it was leaking from. They fixed and seemed to slow it down but they say it doesnt leak. I have had it back twice and still they see nothing. The big ass blue pile of snow on my drive says different.


So where is the leak from?? Maybe take it to another shop? Are you parked on a steep slope, so it could leak from the pump?? IDK, just thinking outloud.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Just put a little Lukas hydrolic oil renew/stop seal in it.


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

its not coming from the pump I dont think, I just checked the fluid again to make sure it wasnt over full because I read that that could be a problem and that was not it. It is right in the middle of the zone. 

The one leak which seem to be getting smaller and smaller is coming from the front of one of the cams. I am not so worried about this one. As I can tell they repacked it and seems to be righting itself. Hard to tell since I have only had it out once since I had it "fixed"

The other seems to be coming from the control box right under the tank/pump. Which again I was told they went through and put in all new rings and tightened a couple of lose valves. It seems to have slowed it down and since I have only had it out once since it was fixed it is hard to say how much it is leaking. 

I do know that when it drips it hits the frame of the plow and splatters so maybe thats why it seems like a lot of fluid. I'm not sure. 

I think that I was hoping that the new rings would eventually loosen up a little and it might right itself. Since it only leaks when it is out in the cold.


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

goel;1403345 said:


> Just put a little Lukas hydrolic oil renew/stop seal in it.


That wont gum anything else up at all? I was wondering if there was anything like that for hydraulics.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

jschmitz93;1403355 said:


> That wont gum anything else up at all? I was wondering if there was anything like that for hydraulics.


Thats a bandaid,its no fixing the problem.Its like putting porter seal into your radiator,I would no do it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Shouldn't be to hard to find the leak, I'd wash it and wrap clean rags or paper towels around the seals on the cylinders and any other suspicious fittings


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just in case any of you were wondering. It was leaking from the tank seal. The tank had separated from the motor and was slowly leaking. When it would warm up the gasket would expand and seal it up. Until one night I blew the tank far enough off to figure out what the problem was.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad you figured it out. Thumbs Up


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup if you count the pump motor going out it only cost like 500 to figure it all out. Oh well. No leaks.


----------

